# Citadel RDA group buy?



## KZOR (7/10/18)

Anyone planning a group buy?
I see https://www.custom-vapes.co.uk sells them and you can order quite a few and get the same DHL shipping (34.99) as ordering one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (7/10/18)

Looks very good @KZOR 
Do you think this will unseat the Hadaly ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## w1tw0lf (7/10/18)

Tempted.... some that have it already says it out performs the hadaly on psyclone mods Facebook page.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (7/10/18)

Silver said:


> Do you think this will unseat the Hadaly ?


I have a overseas subscriber that follows me because we have the same vape preferences. He has one and reckons it has more airflow and a notch better flavour. Also it’s more resistant to leakage
Now i have to get one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (7/10/18)

KZOR said:


> I have a overseas subscriber that follows me because we have the same vape preferences. He has one and reckons it has more airflow and a notch better flavour. Also it’s more resistant to leakage
> Now i have to get one.



That sounds very good @KZOR 
Very interesting - 
And I love the flavour of the Hadaly - so this feedback is tempting indeed

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## antonherbst (7/10/18)

If so yes i am in for a group buy. Have a mod in the makong that it can go on when i get the mod. 

Groupbuy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir (7/10/18)

I'm also keen on one or two of these. Just waiting to see if any local stores are bringing them in. Have asked around, but no feedback as yet.


----------



## morras (8/10/18)

I would be interested


----------



## Schnappie (8/10/18)

Keen as well.


----------



## w1tw0lf (10/10/18)

Just got mail from throat punch, pre-order @ R1260.00. What will a group buy work out ruffly ?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Schnappie (10/10/18)



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/10/18)

Schnappie said:


>




Thanks @Schnappie 
Good to see

I like how he describes the flavour differences on the different atties.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (10/10/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Schnappie
> Good to see
> 
> I like how he describes the flavour differences on the different atties.


Same. I am so tempted. Will wait for a few more reviews before I click on the preorder button. But that means cheaper xmas gifts for everyone from my side

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## lesvaches (16/10/18)

i'm in


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (16/10/18)

I'm also in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## w1tw0lf (20/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/10/18)




----------



## jm10 (21/10/18)

Vape Cartel will have stock on their website on Tuesday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/10/18)

jm10 said:


> Vape Cartel will have stock on their website on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bud. U on top of it eh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (21/10/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Thanks bud. U on top of it eh.



 i wish i could say i have contacts but the only contacts i got are in my mods. 

I dunno on how many they bringing in so better get your F5 finger ready. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/10/18)

jm10 said:


> i wish i could say i have contacts but the only contacts i got are in my mods.
> 
> I dunno on how many they bringing in so better get your F5 finger ready.
> 
> ...


Hopefully a few

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (21/10/18)

I'm already on the pre order elsewhere. But hoping they bring in the ultem and black caps, that may just convince me to buy a second atty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (25/10/18)

more incoming 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-vape-den-psyclone-citadel-22mm-rda.t54599/


----------

